# &       ?

## Deputat

,      ?    ,   .
  !

----------


## kapra



----------


## Deputat

?

----------

"".    .

----------


## kapra

, , ,

----------


## AnD

-

----------


## Enter

.     ,      . 
,   -   )

----------


## Deputat

> .     ,      . 
> ,   -   )

        ?   - ?

----------


## 23q

> -

       -     , ,  -.

----------

> - ?

    .   

> -     , ,  -.

     .

----------


## Ch!p

> .     ,     .
> ,  -   )

         "".
      .
   - ,       .

----------

> -

     .  .

----------


## Deputat

> .  .

    ?

----------

> ?

   ,     .    ))))))))))))

----------

> - ,       .

    -.
*       ;
*   2-    -25000  50000.;
*    500.;
*        ;
*      ,      ;

----------

> -.
> *       ;
> *   2-    -25000  50000.;
> *    500.;
> *        ;
> *      ,      ;

     ???       ..

----------


## Deputat

[QUOTE= ;287576]   ???       ..[/QUOT 
.   500 . -   ,        ...

----------


## Ch!p

**,  ?
 ,  .   

> .   500 . -   ,        ...

  ,    400.000 ,      .
   ""   25.000,         -?

----------


## Deputat

> **,  ?
>  ,  .  
> ,    400.000 ,      .
>    ""   25.000,         -?

    ,             500   .     :    ?    500 .   -    -    .

----------


## tayatlas

> .     ,      . 
> ,   -   )

        !  
        !     ! 
            . 
   1)     .           .     1-2    .         . 
   2) ( )  20-40 %      . 
             !!!

----------

> !     !

        .   !!!

----------

> ,  .

  http://status.kiev.ua/kasko-ekonom

----------

> http://status.kiev.ua/kasko-ekonom

                ?

----------

> ?

  - .

----------


## Deputat

> - .

        ?

----------

> ?

    .

----------


## Deputat

> .

        ?

----------

> 

      ????

----------


## Deputat

> ????

  ) 
      " ".   ,  !!!

----------

> "

        -    %   

> ?

        -

----------


## Deputat

> -    %

     " "?    %?

----------

,     ,    ,

----------

*Deputat*,    
  %

----------


## pierro

5    ,      .  ,      3  ,     .       2   .
 1    . 1   - ,        ,    "   ?" ))).    .
 
     , .   . 
                .  -     ,        .
    .       ,    ,    "",       ,    "",     ,      .      ,     -

----------


## tayatlas

> ,    ,    "",       ,    "",     ,      .

         ?  
     -    "   ".     . 
     ,         -        ,    ...

----------

-  ()
       ,   /    ()
      (, ,  )



 ,    & i

----------

,    25 ..   ,

----------


## andy

> ,    25 ..   ,

        ?

----------

> ?

     ,

----------

,

----------


## shust

.        .        .    .

----------


## Sky

-

----------

> .        .        .    .

    

> -

     ,       .  ,        .    25 .

----------

/  ,   '      100 000    .
      50 000 .,    '

----------


## froguz

,        ?        ,    . ,    -  ,     ,        ),   -   ,   .
  ?

----------


## andy

,  ""

----------

,     .  ,    ,   ?    -   ϻ            -  (),  ,      .    䳺   ,       ,       , 24   .

----------


## vladd

,    "" .
  "" (  2-  ,   "").

----------

**,      ,   ?

----------

.        (      
  

> "" .

    ,    ..    -,             .       ,         ! !

----------

> ?

   , ,

----------

> , ,

    .!  ,   
    ,       VISA, 10%    
  .      - (    );
- (            ;            .    .....

----------

> VISA, 10%

    -

----------

> VISA, 10%

     !  ,  ,

----------


## alexx76

> !  ,  ,

    )

----------


## Sky

**,     ? ))

----------

,

----------

,    ,   
       -

----------

